# Somewhere to park up.



## Gee (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm currently house sitting near Seville and saw this on the web

Villa for Rent - Long Term in Velez-Rubio (Ref: 1374875) €150

May suit someone looking for a cheap base for a couple of months


----------

